# Stingray people!



## bobcycles (Oct 17, 2014)

*I need a 1971 dated stem and Krate style 71' dated bars.
Both need to be in VERY good condition.......nicer the better

Bobcycles@aol.com*


----------



## krateman (Nov 6, 2014)

I was able to find most of my dated parts on feebay pretty easily. Good luck.


----------

